
Apple's fourth-quarter earnings are the first sign of strategic weakness - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jan/24/apple-fourth-quarter-earnings-strategic-weakness
======
Cbasedlifeform
I'm an Apple fan (to say the least) but for better or worse they need lower
priced phones. A few years ago when I visited Singapore all I saw were
iPhones. Now it is at least 50% Android (read: Samsung) among the young. The
perceived premium value or coolness of Apple products just isn't there any
more.

That's not to say it isn't still an amazing company, just that the investors
seem to want persistent incredible growth and high margins. Not sure both are
possible, especially when the global economy is in a tailspin.

(Disclaimer: ex-AAPL shareholder)

